
Apple Suddenly Catches TikTok Secretly Spying on Millions of iPhone Users - NN88
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/06/26/warning-apple-suddenly-catches-tiktok-secretly-spying-on-millions-of-iphone-users/#61a487d034ef
======
webmobdev
And this is why I have not enabled Handoff ([https://support.apple.com/en-
in/guide/mac-help/mchl732d3c0a/...](https://support.apple.com/en-in/guide/mac-
help/mchl732d3c0a/mac)) through Continuity. They are designed to leech of more
of our personal data from macos, through ios. (It's harder for Apple and
others to leech our personal data from macOS if you use an application
firewall.)

